# Newbie here! What species of lizard should I keep?



## Azaliaa (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello all,

I am completely new to keeping reptiles... well I will be when I get to the keeping part. Currently I have a couple of fish tanks, one of which I am hoping to sell the fishies and convert to a lizard tank. It is 2ft long and a taller tank. Its dimensions look alot like this picture although without the hood as my tank just has two sheets of glass on top with a thinner removable strip-light - 







I believe I would have to buy (if thats possible) or make a sort of mesh hood instead of the glass sheets. 

The first thing I've been trying to research is what species of lizard are available to me. I live on the Central Coast in NSW. I particularly like the look of geckos and I think I could house one or two max in my tank. I read on one of the way-too-many sites I looked at that most geckos don't like high environments so I'm worried my tank isn't suitable? Is this enough ground space? Preferrably I would like a breed of gecko that would like to climb a little bit as I intend on setting up the tank with some taller plants/objects if I can. 

Originally I fell in love with the knob-tailed gecko but would they rather sit on the sand all night/day and not use much else? Any other suggestions, even if not geckos? Though beautiful patterns are a favourite with me 

Another question I've been pondering - do all geckos dislike lighting? Is there a way to get lighting on the tank but not disturb the lizards?

Thankyou so much  it's great that we have this forum and I'm even more excited about the sales area for when I get everything organised!

- Anna


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jul 16, 2013)

2ft long is a bit short for an adult beardie or bluetongue, might be OK for a mid sized skink (like a Golden (Water) Skink (very beautiful looking , and inquisitive and lively lizards).

I think some geckos are daytime lizards , they'd be worth considering .


----------



## BDkeeper (Jul 16, 2013)

How about two or three leaf tailed geckoes 
they dont have much colour but i reckon the look like a black/grey/green crested gecko


----------



## ReptileMad_98 (Jul 17, 2013)

like bd keeper said get leaf tails, they are pretty awesome and would do great in that enclosure,


----------



## Merlin1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Blue tongue lizard are a great starter as they are easy to look after as they eat alot of house hold food


----------



## Steveycrack (Jul 17, 2013)

Could go a blue tongue but you'd have to upgrade in size as it grows. That's ok though, then you can use that enclosure for some geckos. And by that time you'll have more experience and confidence and I'm betting you'll want to expand your collection. It's a difficult interest to keep in line haha.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jul 17, 2013)

Well a pair of thick-tails they're awesome geckos with no heating and lighting.


----------



## Lizardlove (Jul 17, 2013)

Thick Tailed Geckos Are Perfect For That


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Jul 17, 2013)

And they climb walk and occasionally if your lucky they will enjoy handling.


----------



## bk201 (Jul 17, 2013)

Don't over look velvet geckos just have a good tight mesh lid or they could escape 
All they need is heat food water and calcium and they breed like rabbits.

mountain dragons are also a good option for a 2ft tank and a new keeper they are small colourful very active and fun to watch


----------



## MathewB (Jul 17, 2013)

I think you'd be wasting the height with thick tails or other terrestrial geckos, as such I don't think you can go past some O. Marmorata (velvet geckos) or the golden tailed gecko. I've heard and read the the golden tailed prefer to sit out in the open on branches relying on camouflage, so they're a pretty visual species.

Pics aren't mine.


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 17, 2013)

As a " complete newbie " I would recommend a young central bearded dragon ( yes you will need to upgrade the enclosure in 18 months or so ) . My way of thinking is that they are a good handling lizard, Diurnal and generally easy to maintain . Once your lizard has outgrown the enclosure you will be wanting MORE and you will have more confidence and knowledge and move on to maybe other lizards like gecko's .


----------



## sandfireackie (Jul 17, 2013)

I agree I think you should get a young beardy you will have to upgrade but that will take about a year and a half and you could get a dwarf beardy they can grow up to about 30 cm


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 17, 2013)

sandfireackie said:


> I agree I think you should get a young beardy you will have to upgrade but that will take about a year and a half and you could get a dwarf beardy they can grow up to about 30 cm





borntobnude said:


> As a " complete newbie " I would recommend a young central bearded dragon ( yes you will need to upgrade the enclosure in 18 months or so ) . My way of thinking is that they are a good handling lizard, Diurnal and generally easy to maintain . Once your lizard has outgrown the enclosure you will be wanting MORE and you will have more confidence and knowledge and move on to maybe other lizards like gecko's .



A central bearded dragon will outgrow a 2ft enclosure in less then 8 months. Mine was in a 3ft aquarium for 4 months before upgrading to a 4ft melamine enclosure. They are not a slow growth species unless under fed.


Rick


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 17, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> A central bearded dragon will outgrow a 2ft enclosure in less then 8 months. Mine was in a 3ft aquarium for 4 months before upgrading to a 4ft melamine enclosure. They are not a slow growth species unless under fed.
> 
> 
> Rick


ours must be a dwarf then - I have not checked the NSW COP , for exact dimensions though -as they are not yet regulation


----------



## Shotta (Jul 17, 2013)

an eastern hooded scalyfoot they are cooly cool very easy to keep
but hard to get hold of...


----------



## MathewB (Jul 17, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> an eastern hooded scalyfoot they are cooly cool very easy to keep
> but hard to get hold of...




I think that's a bit small for a scaly-foot, but I know of at least 2 breeders on here that have scaley-foots (feet).


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 17, 2013)

MathewB said:


> I think you'd be wasting the height with thick tails or other terrestrial geckos, as such I don't think you can go past some O. Marmorata (velvet geckos) or the golden tailed gecko. I've heard and read the the golden tailed prefer to sit out in the open on branches relying on camouflage, so they're a pretty visual species.
> 
> Pics aren't mine.



As said these species look great an would do well in a 2ft enclosure. Made a fake background (just back wall or 3 sides) an decorate it how you see fit. Can go past some awesome looking geckos.


Rick


----------



## Azaliaa (Jul 17, 2013)

Wow thankyou all for the suggestions! Keep any advice coming if there's still more XD love it! I'm getting all excited just reading. I have a feeling that getting into reptiles is going to be a bit dangerous for me haha I've been into fish keeping since I was 15 and that was hard enough to keep in hand. I'm 27 now and it's time to try something different 

Now this statement seems the most dangerous! "All they need is heat food water and calcium and they breed like rabbits." Whilst I wouldn't want to jump into breeding geckos, it was definitely the most exciting part about keeping fish for me.

Those geckos look absolutely gorgeous MathewB! Are they hard to get ahold of? I suppose when Im ready I'll just trawl the net and hope/wait for what I decide on.

The leaf-tails I've looked at seem pretty interesting too. I think I did read something that said they climb, which I'm guessing is why they are suggested 

I would be worried about keeping anything that might outgrow this tank at the moment. Only because I don't own my own home and renting at the moment, plus its the time in life I might just up and leave to somewhere else in Australia, so I don't like getting too big. Keeping it easily portable is best. Thinking about whats been said here and in the forums I think getting something easier to handle like a beardie or blue tongue in a big enclosure could be something to look forward to when I know I'm settled for good  I just wont tell my partner that idea yet...

Does anybody here own geckos that don't mind some lighting? I'm just thinking that it can be a bit dark where I have my tank currently (but it's the only place for air con in summer) so it'd be nice to be able to spot them once in a while ha. 

Thanks again all! Going to go read up on these great suggestions!


----------



## Azaliaa (Jul 17, 2013)

Hahaha the eastern hooded scalyfoot threw me for a bit when I put it into google images.. till I read a fact sheet XD thought I was looking at a snake. How awesome!


----------



## MethViper (Jul 17, 2013)

Antaresialover said:


> And they climb walk and occasionally if your lucky they will enjoy handling.


I'm so glad I have one that enjoys handling and coming out everyday to socialise


----------



## Azaliaa (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm looking at a youtube clip about a Rankins Dragon, they look pretty cute! Would they be something suitable? Only one or two?

Edit: oops posted too soon! Defs not two XD


----------



## MathewB (Jul 17, 2013)

Azaliaa said:


> Those geckos look absolutely gorgeous MathewB! Are they hard to get ahold of? I suppose when Im ready I'll just trawl the net and hope/wait for what I decide on.
> 
> The leaf-tails I've looked at seem pretty interesting too. I think I did read something that said they climb, which I'm guessing is why they are suggested
> 
> ...



Golden Tails are content to sit under their basking light in the open on a branch, they rely on on their camouflage for protection, so you'll always be able to spot them and they're diurnal as well. I'm not to sure about the velvets though but I'm led to believe that they're a pretty active, possibly diurnal gecko. As best as I can remember both are fine with lighting, in fact all species are, if you have a purple or whatever light that simulates the moon. I don't think that they're very difficult to get a hold of, some can be a bit pricey. 

Ive heard that some leaf tails can be a bit tricky to keep, something to do with humidity. 

Take all of this with a grain of salt haha


----------



## Azaliaa (Jul 19, 2013)

Ta Mathew 

Thanks to everyone's input, I have narrowed the selection down to either 2x Golden-tailed geckos or one dwarf or mountain dragon! I am having an inner war between wanting to be able to handle my lizard, or wanting a gecko that makes my heart do little heart-***** it's just so gorgeous. That and the idea of having Gecko babies one day would be amazing! This is one very hard decision!


----------



## Azaliaa (Jul 19, 2013)

Lol fl_ips is a naughty word apparently ;p


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 19, 2013)

MathewB said:


> I think that's a bit small for a scaly-foot, but I know of at least 2 breeders on here that have scaley-foots (feet).



2ft is to small for a scalyfoot????
damn, i better get my pair out of my 35cm tub!!

if its your first ever lizard i wouldnt recommend a gecko  ... buy a small bearded dragon or blue tongue and grow it up into that enclosure and later on find a 4 foot tank to keep it in
geckos are very delicate lizards for first timers, if you keep them wrong it can be a disaster!. People more experienced with them need to realise that as you know well the small tips to keep geckos, where as a newer person even though given the right advice might not care for them properly because the lack of experience ... thats why i would get something more hardier like a dragon or blue tongue


----------



## Azaliaa (Jul 19, 2013)

Weird question perhaps - do you ever get scared your lizard is just going to up and run away if your handling it? My sister was saying how when she stayed at her friends she was just getting dinner ready with what I suspect was a bearded dragon just sitting on her shoulder. Pretty cool, but I'd be petrified he was going to jump off and do a runner! Although maybe the bigger central dragons are less likely to do this than the smaller kinds I'm looking at?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Azaliaa said:


> Weird question perhaps - do you ever get scared your lizard is just going to up and run away if your handling it? My sister was saying how when she stayed at her friends she was just getting dinner ready with what I suspect was a bearded dragon just sitting on her shoulder. Pretty cool, but I'd be petrified he was going to jump off and do a runner! Although maybe the bigger central dragons are less likely to do this than the smaller kinds I'm looking at?



heres another thing to bring up, unnecessary handling of reptiles can really stress them out, especially geckos! ... If you want a handling species get a blue tongue or bearded dragon
Small dragons like netteds or painteds can be flighty so handling is not recommended


----------



## MathewB (Jul 19, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> 2ft is to small for a scalyfoot????
> damn, i better get my pair out of my 35cm tub!!



What species do you have? 

Some can get fairly large I've been led to believe.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 19, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> 2ft is to small for a scalyfoot????
> damn, i better get my pair out of my 35cm tub!!
> 
> if its your first ever lizard i wouldnt recommend a gecko  ... buy a small bearded dragon or blue tongue and grow it up into that enclosure and later on find a 4 foot tank to keep it in
> geckos are very delicate lizards for first timers, if you keep them wrong it can be a disaster!. People more experienced with them need to realise that as you know well the small tips to keep geckos, where as a newer person even though given the right advice might not care for them properly because the lack of experience ... thats why i would get something more hardier like a dragon or blue tongue


How would you gain the experience needed to keep a gecko by keeping a lizard that is nothing like a gecko. I would think that with the right research and attitude someone who has never kept lizards could successfully keep a gecko.


----------



## saintanger (Jul 19, 2013)

pygmy beardie or central netted dragon are small dragons and would be better suited. but have to agree there are some nice geckos out there.


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 19, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> How would you gain the experience needed to keep a gecko by keeping a lizard that is nothing like a gecko. I would think that with the right research and attitude someone who has never kept lizards could successfully keep a gecko.



the geckos suitable for that enclosure what people were suggesting were stuff like oeduras and strophrurus which do need experience.
from what im gathering so far reading between the lines they want a lizard they can handle so im suggesting a beardie ... as the title said 'what lizard' not what gecko


----------



## Dendrobates (Jul 19, 2013)

That enclosure is plenty big enough for scalyfoots. 
No geckos like to be handled, some may tolerate it more than others but none enjoy it. 
Some of the gecko species mentioned so far can be a bit more complicated to keep for a beginner. 
Research different species and get what YOU like best, not what someone else thinks is good.


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 20, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> the geckos suitable for that enclosure what people were suggesting were stuff like oeduras and strophrurus which do need experience.
> from what im gathering so far reading between the lines they want a lizard they can handle so im suggesting a beardie ... as the title said 'what lizard' not what gecko


I understand that the poster may need to learn a lot of stuff before trying to keep a gecko like you pointed out "gecko's don't like to be handled" and that the OP was "what lizard" and not what gecko but you still made the statement "if its your first ever lizard i wouldnt recommend a gecko  ... buy a small bearded dragon or blue tongue" which to me is suggesting that keeping a beared dragon or blue tongue will give them the experience to keep gecko. I agree that if the op wants to handle a lizard that maybe one of those may be better and as I have no gecko experience or knowledge I am not questioning what you say about geckos nut my question of how would one gain the experience needed to keep a gecko by keeping a lizard that is nothing like a gecko?


----------



## animal805 (Jul 20, 2013)

sandfireackie said:


> I agree I think you should get a young beardy you will have to upgrade but that will take about a year and a half and you could get a dwarf beardy they can grow up to about 30 cm



A pygmy beardy will be fine for 12 months in an enclosure of that size but as Rick has stated a Central will out grow it very quickly. I have a six month old female central and she is nearly the same size as my adult female breeder, her mother


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 20, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> I understand that the poster may need to learn a lot of stuff before trying to keep a gecko like you pointed out "gecko's don't like to be handled" and that the OP was "what lizard" and not what gecko but you still made the statement "if its your first ever lizard i wouldnt recommend a gecko  ... buy a small bearded dragon or blue tongue" which to me is suggesting that keeping a beared dragon or blue tongue will give them the experience to keep gecko. I agree that if the op wants to handle a lizard that maybe one of those may be better and as I have no gecko experience or knowledge I am not questioning what you say about geckos nut my question of how would one gain the experience needed to keep a gecko by keeping a lizard that is nothing like a gecko?



haha jeez way to point a man out
i was trying to say (probably didnt word it that well) .. that all the suggestions people were making were really not acceptable for a newer person
if you want to get a gecko your best bet is to get a christinus marmoratus (marbled gecko) as they are one of the more cold-tolerant hardy geckos ... even saying there lack of care can lead to them being unhealthy

ive got schraderi matthewb


----------



## andynic07 (Jul 20, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> haha jeez way to point a man out
> i was trying to say (probably didnt word it that well) .. that all the suggestions people were making were really not acceptable for a newer person
> if you want to get a gecko your best bet is to get a christinus marmoratus (marbled gecko) as they are one of the more cold-tolerant hardy geckos ... even saying there lack of care can lead to them being unhealthy
> 
> ive got schraderi matthewb


My intent was not to show you up and I apologise if I made you feel that way. My intent was to more dismiss the common myth that a lot of people have that you need experience in one easily kept species before keeping another totally different hard to keep species. I will say if they are similar in husbandry then there would be a benefit but in my opinion thorough preparation is enough to start keeping most reptiles. I have read many of your posts and do not doubt your knowledge and sure most of your recommendations are for the best but just wanted to discuss the one point.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jul 20, 2013)

Um may I ask where abouts you're located @ OP? not sure whether you mentioned. Just because I know that in Vic, Golden tails are on the advanced licence. Possibly Velvet geckos are too..? although that would require confirmation. Then again, there are new legislations coming in so not sure yet whether the above has or will change. Pretty much what I'm saying is just check your states laws before setting your heart on something. Then again its just more money for a more advanced licence


----------



## Azaliaa (Jul 20, 2013)

Central Coast NSW  I realised I hadn't even checked that last night! But everything mentioned is class 1 so all good.

Oh and the reason I said lizard is because although I was swayed towards geckos at first... there's just so much out there and trying to figure out what you can get is crazy!

I have the actual dimensions of my tank - its 60cm long x 50cm high x 30cm wide. "A pygmy beardy will be fine for 12 months in an enclosure of that size" - Oh so after a year I would need bigger? I have decided that I'm not comfortable relying on needing to buy a bigger tank. Who knows what my situation will be in 12 months :/ I hope I can get a big tank by then for a lovely central! But I don't want to make plans that I might not be able to keep. I stress a bit about making sure the animal will be comfortable - I dont want to squish something into a small tank just because I think it's pretty.

I'm definitely not going to rush my purchase, I mean I come from fish keeping where you have to set a tank up and wait a month before you can put anything in it! I'm patient and want to learn everything I can to get things right  and to make the right decision. I am going to move house in about a month so I'm not putting the tank together till after the move. May seem weird being so indecisive about what I should get! But it's a big commitment and I want to get things right. Well that and I'm indecisive about everything I ever do... took me 30min to pick what movie I wanted to watch form the vid shop tonight >.<

I'm hoping my local library has some good books I can look at as well as what I've been reading on the net. 

I think what I've been trying to say earlier is that I am stuck on whether I do want a lizard I can handle, or if I am OK to not touch but look with a gecko. But this is something I've got to try and figure out myself I suppose  though if a 'handling-lizard' will become too big for this tank that decision would be made for me!

Thanks again everybody <3


----------

